# how to get PR of Australia from india



## juturisatish

Hello,
Can any one know how to get PR of Australia from INDIA. I am an civil Engineer having 5 years of experience. and is there any better opportunities for Civil engineers. please tell me.


----------



## jsa

juturisatish said:


> Hello,
> Can any one know how to get PR of Australia from INDIA. I am an civil Engineer having 5 years of experience. and is there any better opportunities for Civil engineers. please tell me.


There are many different ways to get Australian PR such as point based entry, employer sponsored , relative sponsored or indirect through work visa. For wide rage of information refer to DIAC website.


----------



## juturisatish

Thanks alot and what is meant be point based entry and indirect through work visa........


----------



## jsa

juturisatish said:


> Thanks alot and what is meant be point based entry and indirect through work visa........


To apply under point based entry you must have your occupation in current SOL and first you need to get skill assessment from relevant skill accessment body. Besides, you have to qualify minimum of 65 points and have to registrar EOI (expression of interest). or choose the another way finding employer who is willing to sponsor you under direct entry (ENS or RSMS) scheme or under indirect entry (457 visa; valid for 4 years, we can call it Business long stay temporary visa or in simple words "work permit") which allow you to apply for PR after 2 years work with same employer.
Good luck!!!


----------

